# Sau langsam .....;-(



## biggi@aodt (21. April 2002)

Habe einen AMD XP 1700+ und 256 Mb DDR Ram. Seitdem ich die Festplatte ausgewechselt habe kommt es immer wieder zu abstürtzen des systems und es arbeitet auch sonst viel zu lange und disketten laufwerk kann er nicht lesen und nur orginal cds im cd rom laufwerk, der brenner funtzt allerdings gut so wie immer. wer kann mir sagen woran das liegt (habe WIN 2000)? Ich vermute es liegt irgendwie an den Anschlüssen Master und Slave? Vielleicht gibt es ja jemand der weiss das prob zu beheben oder hatte es auch schon einmal.


MfG BiGGi


----------



## Eyewitness (23. April 2002)

Also an Master und Slave kann es nicht liegen, weil sonst dir das BIOS schon eine Warnung um die Ohren hauen würde und Du gar nicht booten könntest. 

Hast Du die Platte gewechselt, um ein neues System zu installieren oder hast Du einfach nur eine zweite Platte ausgewechselt? Lief die Platte denn vorher einwandfrei?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem und es lag an Master / Slave.

Von CD war nur jedes 5. mal zu lesen, und um eine 100MB-Datei zu transferieren brauchte er ne halbe Stunde.

Ich würde dein System so konfigurieren:
<b>
Festplatte 1 (main) an Primary IDE als Master.

CD (DVD) an Primary IDE als Slave

CD-R an Secondere IDE als Master.
</b>

Das Problem wird <b>nicht</b> im BIOS angezeigt oder bei Booten!

Nach dem umstecken, Win neuinstallieren, Via 4in1, Grafik, Sound in der Reihenfolge und dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## biggi@aodt (27. April 2002)

*dange*

ich habe meine alte 20 GB festplatte ausgebaut , aus einem anderen rechner ne 30 von der gleichen marke eingebaut, das system lief mit der 20 GB einwandfrei. aber seit der 30 GB kommt es immer wieder zu abstürzen ;-( habe bei beiden rechnern die gleich kabel genommen. der andere PC läuft stabil bis jetzt ohne abstürtze und meckert nicht. nur meiner ggrrrr.

Kleiner zusatz seit dem wechsel kann das disketten laufwerk keine disketten mehr lesen da kackt der explorer ab ;-(

kleiner tipp von euch wie erkenne ich prim master und secondary master und prim slave und secondary slave?? 


thx im vorraus BiGGi


----------



## Moartel (27. April 2002)

Primary/Secondary:
Schau nach wo die Kabel zu den Platten am Board eingesteckt sind. Du hast normal 2 IDE-Anschlüsse die mit Primary oder Secondary beschriftet sind.

Master/Slave:
Bei den Platten ist mit den Jumpern eine Einstellung vorgenommen worden. Du musst nachschaun wie die Jumper stehen und dann in der Anleitung (die irgendwo auf die Platte gedruckt ist) nachsehen was die Einstellung bedeutet, dann weißt du welches Laufwerk Master und welches Slave ist.

Schau mal nach was für einen Übertragungsmodus die Platte benutzt. Wenn du eine alte Platte zusammen mit einer neuen am Kabel hast bremst die alte die neue aus. Ich würde auch mal nachsehen ob DMA eingestellt ist, vielleicht ist das ja bei der Installation der neuen Platte rausgeflogen.

Die Sache mit dem Diskettenlaufwerk kann ich mir nur so erklären dass du beim Umbau die Kabel gelockert hast oder abgesteckt und falsch neu eingesteckt hast (beim Diskettenlaufwerk geht das).
Vielleicht solltest du auch mal nen intensiven Scandisk über die neue PLatte laufen lassen, kann ja sein dass da was fehlt.


----------



## Homie25 (28. April 2002)

Du must die Platte wo Win2000 drauf ist auf Master und die andere auf Slafe stellen und es ist auch wichtig, dass die beiden Platten UDMA 66 (gehe mal davon aus das du UDMA 66 hast ) unterstützen. Das IDE-Kabel mit den, ich glaube es waren, 80 Adern verwendest(das dickere ) sonst bremst du das System aus. Bei deinem CD-Rom und dem Brenner must auch die Jumper setzen und beide an einen IDE Port setzen genauso wie die beiden Festplatten. Neues Betriebssystem und dann wichtig, dass du Via4in1 Driver installierst, damit auch UDMA von Win2000 unterstützt wird.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. April 2002)

Hey Homie, deine Signatur finde ich absolut klasse. <- musste mal gesagt werden, da das heutzutage viele nicht mehr interessiert (Faulheit).

<b>Um also nochmal alles zusammenzufassen:</b>

Win2000 Festplatte als Master an Primary IDE.

CD-R als Master an Secondery IDE

DVD als Slave an Secondery IDE


Master/Slave stellst du direkt am jeweiligen Laufwerk ein (per Jumper). Primary und Secondery IDE sind die 2 Steckplätze für IDE-Kabel am Motherboard direkt neben der Diskette.

Nachdem du dann Win2000 neuinstalliert hast und Via4in1 istalliert hast, und es immer noch nicht geht, geh in einen Laden und kaufe dir 2 UltraDMA100 Kabel. Diese sind auch abwärtskmpatibel (66) und kosten nicht die Welt.

Schließ nach möglichkeit keine 2 Platten an den gleichen IDE-Port (also an das gleiche Kabel) an. Da CD/DVD-Laufwerke eine geringe Datenrate haben, ist es bei denen unproblematisch.

Und nochwas, du solltest deine Festplatte ja alleine an den Primary IDE anschließen, normalerweise haben IDE-Kabel aber 2 Anstecker für Laufwerke. Benutz den am Ende! sodass in der Mitte zwischen Motherboard und Festplatte ein Stecker frei ist (am Kabel).


----------



## biggi@aodt (28. April 2002)

ich glaube teilweise habt ihr was falsch verstanden ich habe jetzt auch nur 1 festplatte drinn keine 2, sie ist nur in 3 patitionen aufgeteilt. es wurde nur die 20 Gb große durch eine 30 Gb ersetzt wurde. Die 20 gb grosse wurde in nen anderen rechner eingebaut. An den anderen Kabeln habe ich nix gemacht. deswegen wundert es mich das das diskettenlaufwerk nicht funtzt werde es gleich ma ausprobieren, wenn ich mich demnächst nicht mehr melde habe ich was kaputt gemacht ;-). 


thx für euer bemühen


----------

